# I know how to train my puppy, but how do I train my kids?



## AFViszlafriend (Feb 25, 2015)

On Sunday we brought home our new 14 week old Vizsla baby, whom we've named Agnes. I had a Vizsla as a teen and have had dogs before, so I'm experienced with dog training and behavior. She has joined our 6 year old lab mix and our 7 year old son and 3 year old daughter. Agnes is delightful- she is super smart and eager to please, and as far as V's go, relatively calm. She does love to jump on my daughter and lick her face. My daughter will then squeal, kick, or run away, which only excites Agnes. I've told my daughter to stand like a tree and turn away from the puppy, but it's hard for her to remember when a puppy is mauling her. I also keep a leash on her at all times and I'll pull her off if she jumps up. And I give Agnes treats when she sits near my daughter instead of jumping. Anything else I could do? I don't want my daughter to encourage jumping by running away and screaming.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/raina-and-jada-super-dog-training.html

I started with my 4-year-old granddaughter lately by telling her that she was going to be a junior dog trainer. 

She loved it. We did on-leash walks in the back yard, "leave it", "come", "down" and "stay" drills.

Lots of dog treats and encouragement for both the dog and my granddaughter.

What a difference after just three lessons.

Pictured are my neighbors 5 1/2 years ago working with my two, young at the time, Vizslas.

Hope that helps. Welcome to the forum.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Keeping the pup on leash is a good start, the next thing is to always be in the same room with daughter and new pup. Try and look for the signs, so you can catch it before it happens.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

crate training can be invaluable ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH harr... That is just PRICELESS!!!! LOL


----------

